# UFO gray alien Extraterrestrial in Cibolo Texas USA



## Dalia

Good evening, a subject on the UFO ...


On the day of the observation, Gary Q. Richards took pictures of the woods near the small town of Cibolo in the counties of Bexar and Guadalupe. When he examined his photographs, he noticed that a distinctive form detached itself from the trees. And this form appears to be a face.

Indeed, according to the ufologist Tom Rose, it could of an alien race well known to UFO enthusiasts: the Grays. The latter are characterized by a head larger than the rest of the body, large black eyes in the shape of almonds, and greyish skin. This breed of visitors would, according to statistics established by researchers, be responsible for the vast majority of encounters between humans and extraterrestrials.

Anyway, our witness, having been intrigued by his picture, decided to come back to the scene to be clear. And one thing jumped to his eyes: the head had completely disappeared ...

Has this appearance provoked by a play of shadows and lights?


----------



## Michelle420

Why do they hide?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

drifter said:


> Why do they hide?



Why did you resurrect a 13 month old post that received no attention?


----------



## TheOldSchool

drifter said:


> Why do they hide?


So we don't recognize them on C-SPAN


----------



## Michelle420

iamwhatiseem said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you resurrect a 13 month old post that received no attention?
Click to expand...


Because I watched  a show Patient 17 on netlfix on aliens and didn't want to make a new thread.


----------



## Dalia

drifter said:


> Why do they hide?


Because maybe it's a fake ... but it's certain that the extraterrestrials seem shy if I can say


iamwhatiseem said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they hide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you resurrect a 13 month old post that received no attention?
Click to expand...

I'm not very successful in this section of the forum like Drifter I'm not going to make a new thread.

But what do you think of this video is in French and the comments on youtube is half half for the truth on the video


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they hide?
> 
> 
> 
> Because maybe it's a fake ... but it's certain that the extraterrestrials seem shy if I can say
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you resurrect a 13 month old post that received no attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not very successful in this section of the forum like Drifter I'm not going to make a new thread.
> 
> But what do you think of this video is in French and the comments on youtube is half half for the truth on the video
Click to expand...


I don't see any alien. The shelves moving could be a hoax. Although I do believe in ghosts I didn't see any.


----------



## Dalia

drifter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they hide?
> 
> 
> 
> Because maybe it's a fake ... but it's certain that the extraterrestrials seem shy if I can say
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they hide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you resurrect a 13 month old post that received no attention?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not very successful in this section of the forum like Drifter I'm not going to make a new thread.
> 
> But what do you think of this video is in French and the comments on youtube is half half for the truth on the video
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see any alien. The shelves moving could be a hoax. Although I do believe in ghosts I didn't see any.
Click to expand...

I wanted to show the video and have your opinion about it....No alien but maybe a ghost that make thing move ?


----------

